# Best palm nailer



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

I have one from Porter Cable that has done very well for me. I built a 24x30 garage/workshop. Used it to get into tight spaces such as nailing the metal ties that interconnect the top plate and rafter tails. Also used it to drive [very] large nails/spikes into the laminated header over the garage - they were much larger than my framing nailer would accomodate and I could not drive them by hand as they would bend. The palm nailer very handily drove them home with almost no effort.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

DeWalt

(that's what you ALWAYS say DM....)

DM


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm traditionally a fan of the Senco's, but I have to say that my next one may be a Ridgid from Home Depot. I got one of their trim nailers and a brad nailer a couple years ago and they've performed flawlessly for me.


----------



## nailerman (Apr 8, 2008)

Depending on the length nail you plan on driving, both Senco and GripRite have a new mini palm nailer out. They only drive up to 3-1/2" whereas the bigger palm nailers drive up to 5-6" nails.


----------

